# Clueless People



## georgey2011 (Oct 24, 2011)

Now this isn't just my neighbours, ive moved around a lot in last couple of years, (houseshares) and everywhere i go the neighbours either think im weird, mad, pointless, or something else to the equivalent of those words, all because i like cleaning cars, whatever the weather whether its a ten minute wash or a 4 hour session, often get comments such as ' itl be dirty as soon as you drive it down the road ' , ' itl be dirty again as soon as it rains ' , ' youll polish the paint off it one day ' ' want to do mine ' etc etc ?

Why can't people just mind their own business? lol

Anybody elses neighbours, friends, family the same? My mum kind of admires the effort and results, my brother thinks it something you do for fun and games when we did one of his cars he thought it was funny and started having a bash with my DA and got more polish all over the windows than he did the paintwork :lol:


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Yep get it all the time. 
Wife thinks I nuts. 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stewerty (Jan 11, 2010)

My neighbour thinks I am a little bit mental for spending a weekend on my car yet always comments on how well it always looks. The guy across the road now takes an interest and will quite often come over and chat to me about products and techniques.


----------



## georgey2011 (Oct 24, 2011)

Im getting my new car at the weekend which is silver which being silver either looks dirty or clean, so washing it drying it, and then spending 3 hours machining it, glazing, waxing etc theyl probably tell me it doesnt look any different lol


----------



## cockney123 (Dec 28, 2010)

bloke down the road loves it as he resprays cars and says if i keep wwashing and polishing i'm gonna need a respray soon


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

At a new Year Party a couple of years ago a neighbour, that I barely know, introduced her son in law to me as "the guys thats always washing his car". Interesting. I asked how often they cleaned their house, how often do you hoover your house? Soon shut them up...... Far more than I clean my car, obviously........


----------



## georgey2011 (Oct 24, 2011)

Sometimes in the mornings if i cannot sleep (work afternoons) ill pop to maccies for a brekky and sit in the layby by the Asda petrol station where this is 2 automatic carwashes and just laugh and cringe at people putting their cars through them, some real nice motors aswell, sometimes i feel like doing a leaflet kind of A4 size folded into 3 lengthways which basically teaches about proper car washing, the damage car washes do, £5 hand washes do and for those who do wash at home, why a squirt of washing up liquid and a 99p sponge isnt good either ! Maybe include a couple of photos of swirls and then swirls removed, and explain how it dulls the paint and leaves it unprotected, and how keeping a car clean and waxed can make it easier to clean next time, blah de blah.. anyone else ever thought of doing something like that? then shoving it through peoples doors with nice motors?


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

DasArab said:


> At a new Year Party a couple of years ago a neighbour, that I barely know, introduced her son in law to me as "the guys thats always washing his car". Interesting. *I asked how often they cleaned their house, how often do you hoover your house?* Soon shut them up...... Far more than I clean my car, obviously........


SO using this next time!:thumb::thumb:

The mrs and parents thought the same with mine..waste of time and money etc but then then step outside and see it after ive spent a day on it and i get 'fancy doing mine?'

Recently the mrs got me a machine polisher..eager to use it i gave it a go on an old black guitar. Next thing i know when im in the garage working on my car..dad comes and says "you did that? Looks great!"

Results change opinions, and i love that.


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah .... I get those comments all the time "you'll polish the paint off it" ....... "wanna do mines" etc etc ........ and the most annoying some idiot always thinks there funny and says "you missed a bit" ............ flipping heck ..... ming your own business. !! :lol: 

Don't get me wrong if they genuinly take an iterest and ask what I use etc, then fair enough and some do. But that commet "you missed a bit" really grinds my gears 

James


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

My neighbors are more understanding. The fellow across the road says I should start a business, it would make him, and his friends very happy! 

The guy that lives 2 doors down is keen to look after his Lex IS350 F sport, he comes down for a chat quite often! Me having a Lex IS F might have something to do with that! :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

thankfully I have some space that I can work in away from people.... no that I care what they think... however.....

I was trying to get the new woman a bit more involved in the process, so had all the gear out, showing her the different stuff, cloths, products etc...

Her bored and confused face said it all really.... "too hard for you, there is a lot to take in" I said....

Not really, was the reply, I just can't believe you would rather do this than be in bed f*****g me......

The car doesn't get cleaned as much these days..... 

:lol:


----------



## B-mah (Oct 4, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> I just can't believe you would rather do this than be in bed f*****g me......
> 
> The car doesn't get cleaned as much these days.....
> 
> :lol:


Don't worry it soons wears off


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Not really, was the reply, I just can't believe you would rather do this than be in bed f*****g me......


Guys.......
Cueball's missed a bit off the end of that reply..........
she said......"It'll only take you 5 minutes extra"........:lol: :wave:.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

B-mah said:


> Don't worry it soons wears off


that's when they get changed over.....  



trv8 said:


> Guys.......
> Cueball's missed a bit off the end of that reply..........
> she said......"It'll only take you 5 minutes extra"........:lol: :wave:.


:lol:

Your mrs been telling you stories again....?!?!?? 

Anyway, 5 minutes.... pffft, no way I am doing it twice in one day! :doublesho

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

georgey2011 said:


> often get comments such as ' itl be dirty as soon as you drive it down the road ' , ' itl be dirty again as soon as it rains ' , ' youll polish the paint off it one day ' ' want to do mine ' etc etc ?


You need a DW tee-shirt to help them realise just how unoriginal and unimaginative they're being 

I'm nowhere near as obsessive as some of you lot - I like my car to be dirty before I spend time on it so I can actually see a difference - so I don't get comments anyway, but I do have the tee-shirt, just in case!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i wonder if the same people who make the "it will only get dirty again" comments bother making there bed every day ? or doing the washing up.i mean,it will only need making again tomorrow morning,or washing the next time you want to eat from it :lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Ahh, the, " it'll only get dirty again" comment.

I find coming back with the comment, "well, you wipe your **** every time you poop, don't you, after all, it's only gonna get dirty again"


----------



## BandyQuill (Jun 21, 2010)

weve just moved into our own house and its causing a bit of a stirr the fact im cleaning my car so often, they dont seem to understand why either...

had a few of the missed a bit and want to do mine, but most are old and comment on how clean it is and 'nice car.'


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

My neighbour did it all the time , until the day I turned around and said

 off , you  and mind your own  business


Ok that never really happened :lol:, But he comments all the time


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

opening tittle is wrong "clueless people" if they make a comment like this "itl be dirty as soon as you drive it down " there right


----------



## Chuffy (Mar 5, 2008)

The fat mess across the road stoped his car outside my house and asked if I would wash his car. I don't like the guy so said "No mate, just spent 3 hours on this and I have to go out"

Then saw him getting into his car and his wife asking him what I said. She looked shocked that I said no.


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

I once remember a neighbor drove past my drive in the middle of summer with his window down and remarked:

"You're the reason it snows!" 

:lol:

At first, I was unsure how to take his snide remark, but the more I thought about it the more I laughed. To think that my car cleaning regime annoyed him so much that he had to drive down the road to provide me with such great humor, that he had clearly thought about for hours... priceless. :thumb:


----------



## Yozza (Apr 5, 2011)

My neighbour did it all the time saying you will have no paint left to wash or polish if you carry on like that. Oh and everytime he went passed kept saying scrap it. I took it for so long untill the day I snapped and turned around and said

off , you and mind your own business.

Now everytime he sees me washing my car he is out with his deck chair glaring at me.

What makes me laugh now though is when his car needs washing which only gets done once every 6 months he doesnt do it, but gets his wife to do it, and makes it look worse than when she started it


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> thankfully I have some space that I can work in away from people.... no that I care what they think... however.....
> 
> I was trying to get the new woman a bit more involved in the process, so had all the gear out, showing her the different stuff, cloths, products etc...
> 
> ...


:lol: You know how to make a persons day Cue, bloody good !!!


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

use to get the comments, not so much these days.

But there was a couple of council workers working in our street and they saw me snow foaming my car and one of them came over and we spent half hour just talking about detailing as he took a real interest in it.
He started asking about polishes, waxes etc and he never knew about the damage bird poo does to paint work.

Needless to say, he's bringing his car over as he would like me to show him how to clean his car properly (paid of course)


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Quite a few of my neightbours have bought pressure washers recently, they must think this is what gets the car shiny!

My neighbour who lives opposite is 'into' his cars and is actually quite interested in what I am up to, and even recommended him a pressure washer for his budget.

Remains to be seen if he can be 'bothered' to actually take his car cleaning to the next level, he is a one bucket and sponge man.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

everyone likes a clean car, it just comes down to effort.. are you prepared to wash it. the lazy people just have a go at us hard working types, putting our hard effort down.
woman next door always used to comment and i used to do hers after mine, but then she stopped saying thanks, so i thought bugger you, wont bother.
anyone who passes and says you can do mine next, gets the line, bring it round then. they never do.


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

i dont get it so much from neighbours, but more so from mates, yet they still want to bring their cars round for me to clean for £nothing

i get the comments that theres no point me spending hundreds on products when i can just wash it with washing up liquid... maybe i should use the washing up scourer as well? cretins! lol


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

organisys said:


> Quite a few of my neightbours have bought pressure washers recently, they must think this is what gets the car shiny!
> 
> My neighbour who lives opposite is 'into' his cars and is actually quite interested in what I am up to, and even recommended him a pressure washer for his budget.
> 
> Remains to be seen if he can be 'bothered' to actually take his car cleaning to the next level, he is a one bucket and sponge man.


The nosey prick across the road from me has bought a pw and now uses 2 buckets since watching me doing mine for the last 2 years or so, he uses both buckets full of shampoo though and dips into the same bucket until it's empty then starts on the other.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

bigmc said:


> The nosey prick across the road from me has bought a pw and now uses 2 buckets since watching me doing mine for the last 2 years or so, he uses both buckets full of shampoo though and dips into the same bucket until it's empty then starts on the other.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## GerryH (May 8, 2011)

I find the best way to act if by answering them back in a serious tone and carry on with what your doing, that way they walk off all confused, for example,

"You can do mine next" - no offence but I don't think you would pay my rates or yeah bring it over, shall we call it £50?

"you'll wash the paint off" - I think we both know that that's impossible or I'm using a soft wash mitt, won't leave a mark.

"it will get dirty again" - ill wash it again.

Can't even remember now when I had my last comment.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I used to get hassle but I realised it was just me that worried about what people thought/said and I took it to heart.

Now I just put my headphones in and don't give a ****.
Where's that g101 :wave:


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

My neighbour said my car looked brand new and I can do his car (Octavia Taxi) for him next time. I said deal and made £30 for a quick ONR clean and dry and a hoover inside. He was happier than a pig in ****.


----------



## 328i-sport-ross (Oct 17, 2007)

To be honest iv only ever got positive comments, even the little old ladies give me a "oh it looks gorgeous" lol

People seem to appreciate and understand what goes into it, plus iv ended up making a fair bit of pocket money out of doing it for family,friends and the odd local 

The missus used to think i was mad until i detailed her TT one day, she loved it, i even caught her using my old DoDo juice detailer the other day on hers lol


----------



## georgey2011 (Oct 24, 2011)

bigmc said:


> The nosey prick across the road from me has bought a pw and now uses 2 buckets since watching me doing mine for the last 2 years or so, he uses both buckets full of shampoo though and dips into the same bucket until it's empty then starts on the other.


Fcking LOL !

The guy over the road mimics me aswell except on a lower scale, i buy new polish, he buys colour magic/t cut, i buy a new mitt, he buys a new sponge, i buy a new drying towel, he buys a synthetic shammy, kind of sad to look at a 08 reg black Focus St that is that dull it looks more of a matt grey, im waiting for him to come and ask me where I got my DA from, he will probably by an angle grinder and try sticking a sponge to the grinding wheel, for use with T cut.. :lol:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Go round while they are dead heading their roses, and tell them they missed a bit.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

There's another DW member who lives round the back of us.... i have to be careful what i do now.... 

Rest assured when Craig b is outside doing his car and i go past hes going to get some of the above comments :devil: :wave:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

organisys said:


> .......he is a one bucket and sponge man.


Nothing wrong with that. I have only ever used the 1BM!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> Nothing wrong with that. I have only ever used the 1BM!


i uses 1 bucket last night with just 10 l of water and a spray bottle

and some onr before people think i have gone mad


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

nick_mcuk said:


> Nothing wrong with that. I have only ever used the 1BM!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here, and oh dear god, I also use a sponge. Best shoot me now.....


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

neilos said:


> Same here, and oh dear god, I also use a sponge. Best shoot me now.....


Oops forgot to say that as well 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Lol, yeah actually I usually one use one bucket too!
But that's after a pre wash and rinse or snow or both.

What I meant was he is straight onto the dirt with his sponge and poor technique.
Never polishes or applies protection etc...


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

one bucket here too. when you clean it everyweek, not much crud sticks to it.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

alfajim said:


> one bucket here too. when you clean it everyweek, not much crud sticks to it.


Lolz, if you clean it, ummm,  everyday, even less sticks to it....


----------

